# Money, money and money!!



## blackpearl (Jun 19, 2007)

*A raid at a Mexican drug dealer's house unearthed $207 million!!

I bet you haven't seen so much money at one place before!!*

*graphics2.snopes.com/photos/crime/graphics/drugraid01.jpg


More pics here:
*www.snopes.com/photos/crime/drugmoney.asp


----------



## Anindya (Jun 19, 2007)

wwwwwwwwwooooooooooooowwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vish786 (Jun 19, 2007)

gosh thats too too too too much money.... i will do anything for that money.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 19, 2007)

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/drugraid01.jpg


somehow i dont see the pic with money, but see a Green Face showing =>[  ]

so uplaoded the pic in a imagehoster


----------



## lalam (Jun 19, 2007)

Speechless i would have raided his house first had i known


----------



## max_demon (Jun 19, 2007)

give atleast 500$ to me


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 19, 2007)

yaar isme se thoda mujhe de do bhai ...... plz....


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 20, 2007)

i m goona faint


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 20, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/drugraid01.jpg
> 
> 
> somehow i dont see the pic with money, but see a Green Face showing =>[  ]
> ...


same here , i think it's that site's copy protectoin mechanism that's gone a bit awry .


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 30, 2007)

wow so much.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 30, 2007)

i would like to get laid on that heavenly piece of green land

hey i can even see the green haze in my eyes on my screen


----------



## cynosure (Jun 30, 2007)

Washington on every bill!!
I hate so many americans at one place.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 30, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> give atleast 500$ to me



Why..? Is it to Buy iPhone ..?


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jun 30, 2007)

^^^

 amazing..... i just wanted to ask that .......


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 30, 2007)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> amazing..... i just wanted to ask that .......



^_^ I Beat Ya..


----------



## arnab2kool (Jul 1, 2007)

The Best Photo On Internet I Have Ever Seen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

